# Holiday Letting License - Costa Del Sol



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi guys.

I got a question.

How difficult is it to get a license to let out your home for holiday makers?

I know some people do it illegally, but if I were willing to do it legally, all on board and paying taxes - how many hoops must I have to jump through?

Reason I ask is because a real estate agent in the CDS mentioned the need for a license in order to do so, but he mentioned it as if it's no big deal - and I know Spain is a pain for these sort of things. I doubt it's simple, right?

I remember someone on this forum mentioning knowing someone who wanted to do everything legal and it took them AGES to get the license, if they even got it at all! So if it *is* that difficult, why is it like that? I understand the hotel fat cats don't want to share their cake with holiday home owners.

Thanks guys,


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I have found this.

Update: Regulation of private holiday rentals in Andalucia

Any opinions?


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Bumping this.

Apparently the Canary Islands went through this in 2008. Anyone know how it went?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I believe many were fined in Tenerife, I have also heard that the licences are almost impossible to obtain, however this is all hearsay, perhaps you would get a better response on the Tenerife forum.


----------

